
Open letter to the Baby Boomers from Generation Y - milesf
http://www.straight.com/article-598941/vancouver/open-letter-baby-boomers-generation-y
======
fleitz
Open letter to the unproductive members of Gen Y from the productive members
of Gen Y:

It's not the babyboomers taking your jobs away, it's the nerds you made fun of
in high school. Sorry your polisci degree didn't work out like you thought it
would.

